

Search: now faster than the speed of type - ashishbharthi
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/search-now-faster-than-speed-of-type.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672391> <\- This has _lots_ of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672388> <\- This is an explanation

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672346> <\- First

------
pierrefar
I have mixed feelings about this.

On the one hand I feel this is kind of "rude" and distracting. By "rude" I
mean that I haven't finished typing and the page isn't waiting for its turn to
interject.

On the other, this is just the logical extension of autocomplete on a search
form. Even on a mobile phone, we already have this kind of predictive text
functionality.

I guess we'll see with usage. For the most part though, I use FF's built-in
search box, so I won't get to test it much.

~~~
RossM
I use Chrome and thus the url bar is my search box, so I won't be able to use
it much either (unless it's somehow integrated into Chrome which I'd expect).

------
NumberFiveAlive
The real question for me is whether I'll ever see this behavior. Other than
the occasional image search, I do basically _all_ my searching via the Chrome
tab-complete search functionality.

I'm sure I'm in the minority of Google users, and those of use exclusively
using the Chrome/FF/Safari/IE (such as it is) address bar searches are not
numerous enough to impact the success of this initiative, but still. I also
wonder if it will be good enough to drive any of us _away_ from from the
address bar search functionality.

------
bherms
I don't really see the benefit here. I understand it may save 2-5 seconds per
search, but it's not as if though those 2-5 seconds are improving my
experience any.

Assuming the time saved was important, they should've just implemented an AJAX
search instead: type, press enter, dynamic load without page refresh. That's
the real time killer. Having the results change while I'm typing is actually
kind of annoying.

------
poundy
Well, imagine a kid trying to search for sextant!

~~~
pierrefar
I tried it for sextuplets.

------
kno
Does anyone really thinks Google is too slow?

